

Anyone interested in 3 months of free Internet marketing - fullsail111

I've got 5 e commerce sites that depend on organic search traffic to feed sales.  However, in my 2.5 years of working on SEO for my sites I've learned a lot about internet marketing in general.<p>I'm interested to trying to build traction for your startup; in exchange I would just like some transparency about the results of my work.  This way if I am successful I could take on clients.<p>This would just be testing the waters and won't cost you anything.  Blast me an email if you are interested.
======
kolemcrae
I'll give you a shot. My e-mail is kolemcrae@gmail.com

The site is <http://www.geek-juice.net>

------
static47
Heck yeah, I'm interested info@swayable.com

------
fullsail111
E-mail address in fullsail111@yahoo.com

------
instakill
pawel [at] bulletinburst dot co dot za

